# Sunrise ..........



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

.......... a time for reflection ............. & some of that lovely coffee

































Doggy


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> .......... a time for reflection ............. & some of that lovely coffee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent pictures owdoggy. That last one just needs a heart in the middle of the cloud with the sun beams and it would have been an epiphamy.... you'd have thousands of Spaniards queuing outside your garden enclosure waiting for dawn to arrive. 

What camera did you use, must be pretty neat to have that much detail and focus depth in that light. Now tell me it's a £40 Dixon's jobie 

Isn't the coffe fantastic here though. Not only is it better, but cheaper than the "Noescafe" also - and the smell in the kitchen first thing when it's gurgling away..... heaven on earth! Trouble for me though, is that it's also FFOTD time (First *** Of The Day). Not so good 

Have a great weekend.

Xose


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

> Excellent pictures owdoggy. That last one just needs a heart in the middle of the cloud with the sun beams and it would have been an epiphamy.... you'd have thousands of Spaniards queuing outside your garden enclosure waiting for dawn to arrive.


Oh god no! I like me mornings just as they are ta very much




> What camera did you use, must be pretty neat to have that much detail and focus depth in that light. Now tell me it's a £40 Dixon's jobie


Er......... it's a Fujifilm Finepix A203 ........ what ever the hell that is. I'm no photographer. Mother nature & the camera do all the hard work................... I just push the button




> Isn't the coffe fantastic here though. Not only is it better, but cheaper than the "Noescafe" also - and the smell in the kitchen first thing when it's gurgling away..... heaven on earth! Trouble for me though, is that it's also FFOTD time (First *** Of The Day). Not so good


Aye, for me also That's why I respect Chica so muchclap2:well done you:clap2 for stopping ........... 'cos I know how hard it is



Doggy


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Jeez ...... what time do you get up in the morning?


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Jeez ...... what time do you get up in the morning?


I've always been up with the larks & can't seem to get out of the habit. I don't mind though 'cos I really enjoy sitting on the porch (if I was in Marbella would it be a veranda?) with a cup of excellent coffee and a *** watching the sun come up. A peaceful time indeed .......... until those damn sparrows start up


Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> I've always been up with the larks & can't seem to get out of the habit. I don't mind though 'cos I really enjoy sitting on the porch (if I was in Marbella would it be a veranda?) with a cup of excellent coffee and a *** watching the sun come up. A peaceful time indeed .......... until those damn sparrows start up
> 
> 
> Doggy


Brilliant doggy!! :lol::lol::clap2:


Jo xxxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Must have shat the bed!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Must have shat the bed!


Is that what you do to wake yourself up early then Xtreme???

jo xxxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Is that what you do to wake yourself up early then Xtreme???
> 
> jo xxxx


I'm always an early riser Jo!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> I'm always an early riser Jo!


As long as its cos you're a late finisher Xtreme!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

There you are, I told you it was a time for thought & reflection. I was sitting out there this morning (nursing a hangover, it has to be said) when I realised I had spelt verandah wrong.


Doggy


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

You out on the bike today doggy?


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> You out on the bike today doggy?


I don't think so unless this hangover lightens up a bit

It's not that we drink that much when we go out, I think it's more to do with the fact I'm getting to the age where I can't handle it anymore



Doggy


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> You out on the bike today doggy?


Thinking about it, if you get over this way & fancy a cuppa gissa shout & I'll get the kettle on .......... reckon I could just about manage that ......... or cheat & get Sue to do it



Doggy


----------

